# Women and porn



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

SomeRandomGuy18 said:


> Is it ok if I say that some of your posts turn me on?


Lol. I don't see a problem with it. 

Is it bad that I say this thread is making me want to watch porn every time I visit it?


----------



## SomeRandomGuy18 (Aug 18, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Lol. I don't see a problem with it.
> 
> Is it bad that I say this thread is making me want to watch porn every time I visit it?


No it's good it does that to me too


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

SomeRandomGuy18 said:


> No it's good it does that to me too


Okay, you just made me visit again. You know what that means.......:blushed:


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

I never thought women could envoy the visuals until my mother--of all people--told me she had gotten a cheater box for cable that allowed her to see the Spice channel and all of that. Seemed her only complaint was the phoniness of most of it and how it wasn't nearly hard enough. No moneyshots, for instance. As a 25 year old (at the time) I was pretty mortified. 

I think the porn women write and create tends to be a lot more real and a lot more hardcore than what guys can usually think up on their own.One specific manga artist comes to mind. Holy shit.


----------



## kaycee (May 18, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Okay, you just made me visit again. You know what that means.......:blushed:


pink you are cracking me up!! :laughing:


----------



## wonderfert (Aug 17, 2010)

Yeah, I watch lesbian porn. I figure its pretty much the only way I'll be seeing anything sexual anytime soon. I don't watch it very often though. And when I do, I have to mute it or the "dialogue" makes me just shut it off and go back to staring at a book.


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

I watch it maybe one or twice a week when I'm really bored and need to waste time but I seem to find it too male orientated.women should enjoy it too :wink:


----------



## joyrjw (Aug 1, 2010)

I like to look at porn.
I used to read the romance and erotic novels,but they got boring after awhile.
So, now I prefer to watch video's and the internet.


----------



## Nitou (Feb 3, 2010)

I like porn sometimes, but it can get boring quick. It would be better if more women were directing it.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

SlowPoke68 said:


> I never thought women could envoy the visuals until my mother--of all people--told me she had gotten a cheater box for cable that allowed her to see the Spice channel and all of that. Seemed her only complaint was the phoniness of most of it and how it wasn't nearly hard enough. No moneyshots, for instance. As a 25 year old (at the time) I was pretty mortified.
> 
> I think the porn women write and create tends to be a lot more real and a lot more hardcore than what guys can usually think up on their own.*One specific manga artist comes to mind. Holy shit.*


What is this? Share share!

I think Japanese cartoon porn is weird. The girls are always crying when they have sex. What's that about. (I think I know).


----------



## Rayne (Apr 28, 2010)

Most porn really doesn't do anything for me to be honest.
It's just two people screwing, there's nothing really hot about it.
Sometimes they don't even kiss. What the fuck man.

(I realise I'm not a woman)


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Rayne said:


> Most porn really doesn't do anything for me to be honest.
> It's just two people screwing, there's nothing really hot about it.
> Sometimes they don't even kiss. What the fuck man.


Then you are totally not googling correctly. You need search something like "(Insert Your Fetish Here) Kiss", and you'll find the kissing ones.


----------



## Rayne (Apr 28, 2010)

It's not so much the kissing specifically it's just. In most porn there is no feeling, no emotion. It's just sex. These people barely pass as actors as it is, but they can't even act at what they're supposed to X-D


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

There's female oriented porn, I forget who it is that puts it out but there was one lady who did and it was more that kind of romantic type stuff apparently.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Rayne said:


> It's not so much the kissing specifically it's just. In most porn there is no feeling, no emotion. It's just sex. These people barely pass as actors as it is, but they can't even act at what they're supposed to X-D


Yes, I know. But this is why I was lesbian porn. And the right kind of lesbian porn. Not the absurdly agressive she-is-so-faking-it kind.


----------



## wonderfert (Aug 17, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Yes, I know. But this is why I was lesbian porn. And the right kind of lesbian porn. Not the absurdly agressive she-is-so-faking-it kind.


Wait, do you mean the kind where she starts moaning before she's even touched? There's another kind?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Although male and mostly straight, I do find erotic stories involving gay or bisexual men very appealing. I don't find lesbian porn very appealing, though, and most porn marketed towards straight men is vile misogynistic crap.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Although male and mostly straight, I do find erotic stories involving gay or bisexual men very appealing. I don't find lesbian porn very appealing, though, and most porn marketed towards straight men is vile misogynistic crap.


I'm quite into shonen-ai and yaoi myself, the stories are awesome a lot of the time. Would read yuri if someone recommended me some good ones, especially if they're comparable to the ones involving guys only.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Rayne said:


> Most porn really doesn't do anything for me to be honest.
> It's just two people screwing, there's nothing really hot about it.
> Sometimes they don't even kiss. What the fuck man.
> 
> (I realise I'm not a woman)


kind of know what you mean. If the girl doesn't seem like she is enjoying it doesn't do anything for me. That's probably why I prefer hentai most of the time ( not the rape or tentacle ones that they are sometime more famous for. )


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

The ones I seem to find the most all have rape in them or worse. It sucks :sad:


----------



## Snowguard (May 21, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Although male and mostly straight, I do find erotic stories involving gay or bisexual men very appealing. I don't find lesbian porn very appealing, though, and most porn marketed towards straight men is vile misogynistic crap.


This interesting, as a few very butch females say they can't stand the plactic packaged lesbian porn put out by major hetero labels, but they DO get off on watching hetero guy/girl stuff. Their clams usually revolve around the lesbian stuff not being accurate or particularly sex.

This isn't a conclusive study by any means, but I found it notable by the third time I heard it.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Revy2Hand said:


> The ones I seem to find the most all have rape in them or worse. It sucks :sad:


Unfortunately they are the most abundant. It takes a lot of patience to find any good ones.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

JoetheBull said:


> Unfortunately they are the most abundant. It takes a lot of patience to find any good ones.


I was looking for series and the only one that was really long was Bible Black but I haven't actually sat and watched it yet, but it looks like it may be one of the more interesting story wise too, not sure though. One of these days lol, I have to be in the right mood.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Rayne said:


> It's not so much the kissing specifically it's just. In most porn there is no feeling, no emotion. It's just sex. These people barely pass as actors as it is, but they can't even act at what they're supposed to X-D





pinkrasputin said:


> Yes, I know. But this is why I was lesbian porn. And the right kind of lesbian porn. Not the absurdly agressive she-is-so-faking-it kind.


She's right, watch lesbian porn, the women are very passionate in lesbian porn. Oh and if you want to see romantic straight porn, then go to a porn stores and get the "couples sex how to videos" they are usually pretty romantic and passionate. YOU WILL BE TURNED ON! I promise. Instead of seeing a dude forcefully shove his cock in a girl's mouth, you'll see things like romantic bubble baths, hot candle wax being dripped on one another, and passionate foreplay.


----------



## limelight3 (Jul 27, 2010)

never been interested in watching any porn, but Erotic lit can be fun....I have a REALLY good imagination. :tongue:


----------



## DarklyValentine (Mar 4, 2010)

jamie erm I mean jamsine, my alter ego totters in

Oh you naughy big boy _for surely no-one who decrees that which you have spoken would have such an avatar
_

ones(mine) brains sprockets would surely seize and be greatly confounded by the dribbling contradiction that is your pungent essence

besides if they are words truly spoken perhaps people like what they like. it would be wrong of me to say my way/tastes are the best unless I was some how crazy of the mind

_Which I clearly am_


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

Porn is just plan stupid and disgusting.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I don't think virgins should watch porn. People who learn from porn and not experience, usually end up bad lovers. Just wanted to make that disclaimer.


----------



## geGamedev (Nov 26, 2009)

pinkrasputin said:


> I don't think virgins should watch porn. People who learn from porn and not experience, usually end up bad lovers. Just wanted to make that disclaimer.


Well hopefully I don't end up acting as though I "learned" from porn when it comes to that. I think I'd run into problems, if I completely abstained until meeting someone I want to have a relationship with.

I have seen a few how-to videos though. Hopefully those are ok. Obviously not as good as learning from experience but that's not exactly an option at the moment.


----------



## CallSignOWL (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't think I will act like a porn girl even though I have never had sex!! I at least know what a penis looks like now, and don't only have those anatomical-type pictures to go off of (you know, where they show all the internal plumbing?), and know where everything actually goes....

Besides, with a little searching, I am able to find fairly decent videos. Nothing incredibly romantic obviously, but ones that are a little more---for lack of a better term---classy. And I am a visual person, so seeing the intercourse does wonder for getting me aroused. 

:blushed:

OWL


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

I watch porn for laughs. Most of the porn out there is a joke and even the lesbian porn is so faked that all I can do is laugh all over it. If I were to act like that in bed, I'd get kicked out in 2 seconds. 
Erotic literature does get me though, my imagination is extremely vivid. :laughing:


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> I don't think virgins should watch porn. People who learn from porn and not experience, usually end up bad lovers. Just wanted to make that disclaimer.


Crap. I wish some one told me a long time ago. Looks like game over for me. where is the reset button


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

sofort99 said:


> Erotic literature *is* porn for women.
> 
> Men are visual. That's why our porn is video.
> 
> ...


It just simply isn't true that all women are vocal and all men are visual. 

If they made porn with women in mind maybe we would watch it more. Ever consider that?


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

JoetheBull said:


> Crap. I wish some one told me a long time ago. Looks like game over for me. where is the reset button


It's not true that all virgins that watch porn are bad lovers. I think what that person was trying to say if that if you think that sex is like it is in porn you could become a bad lover. Also, treading women the way you see in porn and expecting your self to last and hour, well that just isn't realistic. 

I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> It's not true that all virgins that watch porn are bad lovers. I think what that person was trying to say if that if you think that sex is like it is in porn you could become a bad lover. Also, treading women the way you see in porn and expecting your self to last and hour, well that just isn't realistic.
> 
> I'm sure you'll be fine.


good point. Porn unfortunately is the only reference point I have in how sex works but I never really used it as a model example of behavior, treatment towards women, and most of the extremely unrealistic and useless notions that they often show and imply. Only really information I get out of it is the basics.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> It's not true that all virgins that watch porn are bad lovers. I think what that person was trying to say if that if you think that sex is like it is in porn you could become a bad lover. Also, treading women the way you see in porn and expecting your self to last and hour, well that just isn't realistic.
> 
> I'm sure you'll be fine.


It's not just that, it can also make a person objectify the act too much if they have never actually done it with a woman. They are not as "present" during the act and they are not good at working with a partner. Sex has become too objectified for them to be good lovers. I believe it can actually "break" someone. 

It's so easy for me to tell if someone watched a lot of porn before they lost their virginity. They are completely detached and do not work with you well in bed. They are mechanical and just go for the orgasm and sensationalism. It's not a very good experience at all. They view real live sex as porn. There is no erotic connection with them or mutual discovery and can feel like you're having sex with a zombie or a freak robot.

And I'm not talking about them seeing sex as purely a physical act. I'm down for that. I am talking about how a person has watched too much porn before sex, that they become desensitized to really working with another person and feeling their rhythm and mutual pleasure and letting themselves go and explore mutually. Their minds are somewhere else as if they are still watching it from afar. 

It's the worse lay when you have someone who has learned all they know from porn and their minds have been broken from it. I don't believe anyone needs to watch videos to learn how to have sex. The human race was doing just fine before the invention of video. We've been pleasuring each other for years. _Instead, learn how to work together and communicate with each other._

I fully believe a person just needs to listen to the _person they are with_ with no expectations. They need to make each encounter playful, joyful, and new learning experience. Most importantly for virgins since it is a brand new experience for them.


----------



## geGamedev (Nov 26, 2009)

pinkrasputin said:


> It's not just that, it can also make a person objectify the act too much if they have never actually done it with a woman. They are not as "present" during the act and they are not good at working with a partner. Sex has become too objectified for them to be good lovers. I believe it can actually "break" someone.
> 
> It's so easy for me to tell if someone watched a lot of porn before they lost their virginity. They are completely detached and do not work with you well in bed. They are mechanical and just go for the orgasm and sensationalism. It's not a very good experience at all. They view real live sex as porn. There is no erotic connection with them or mutual discovery and can feel like you're having sex with a zombie or a freak robot.
> 
> ...


Then what would you recommend for us virgins? Pretending the urge doesn't exist sounds like a good way to end up frustrated and desperate when the right person does come along...


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

geGamedev said:


> Then what would you recommend for us virgins? Pretending the urge doesn't exist sounds like a good way to end up frustrated and desperate when the right person does come along...


Whoa, whoa, whoa... I've been masturbating since I was 5 years old. I never said to resist the urge. Just remember, what you put into your mind while you masturbate can be very important. You are acclimating yourself to getting off that way. It's like Pavlov's dog.


----------



## Filo (Aug 11, 2010)

> It's so easy for me to tell if someone watched a lot of porn before they lost their virginity. They are completely detached and do not work with you well in bed. They are mechanical and just go for the orgasm and sensationalism. It's not a very good experience at all. They view real live sex as porn. There is no erotic connection with them or mutual discovery and can feel like you're having sex with a zombie or a freak robot.


What fascinates me most is that you have a statistically significant sample.


----------



## geGamedev (Nov 26, 2009)

pinkrasputin said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa... I've been masturbating since I was 5 years old. I never said to resist the urge. Just remember, what you put into your mind while you masturbate can be very important. You are acclimating yourself to getting off that way. It's like Pavlov's dog.


I wonder what that means for a guy that usually watches female-centric and lesbian porn.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

I watch sometimes and I prefer girl on girl mostly because the female climaxes. Most of the girl-guy porn is about the man's pleasure and it annoys me, but if the girl has an orgasm too it's ok. I don't mind the whole "just sex no emotion" thing as long as it's complete.


----------



## scarygirl (Aug 12, 2010)

Someone who speaks openly about her sexuality in a confident way seems to be ALWAYS sexy


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

scarygirl said:


> Someone who speaks openly about her sexuality in a confident way seems to be ALWAYS sexy


You are sick too huh? Yeah, I'm sick with the flu today, it sucks.


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

HandiAce said:


> Porn is just plan stupid and disgusting.


Agreed. Romantic literature is kind of stupid too..


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Ask my IT guy why I'm always getting viruses.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

All that I know is that stuff that I've read is fit for 12 year old pre-pubescent girls, and anyone older than that just can't take it very seriously. Maybe those who have no sexual experience whatsoever, I don't know. Read the fiction section in a Playgirl, Harlequins, whatever, it's all frilly and (as far as I'm concerned) overdone or badly written, not that what I did was any better, but the difference was, I was 12. I outgrew those early in high school. It just doesn't do anything for me. Especially when they describe the female body parts, who do they think is reading this crap anyway?


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

One of the reasons I like to watch girl on girl porn is because I can relate to either of the women physically. If she is being licked, I feel like I am being licked. I can't do that with hetero porn. I can't get inside a man's body. Plus I think I give way better head than anything I've ever seen in guy/girl porn. So there really isn't anything for me to learn. It looks ridiculous to me. 

Also, my male partners seem to like that I only view girl on girl porn, because I'm not sitting there getting turned on by another guy or placing expectations on a male lover from watching too many long oversized wood. But like I said, when I'm in a relationship, I'm too busy fucking to be watching any porn. 

When I watch girl/girl porn, it's not so much that I feel like an outsider watching it and getting turned on. I feel like I_ am_ one of the women getting off. I can feel it with my own body. Hmmm.. I think I have a great deal of Si.


----------



## CallSignOWL (Jan 11, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> When I watch girl/girl porn, it's not so much that I feel like an outsider watching it and getting turned on. I feel like I_ am_ one of the women getting off. I can feel it with my own body. Hmmm.. I think I have a great deal of Si.


That is one of the reasons I watch porn sometimes. I'd like to imagine what it would be like to to those things with a partner. But that is probably why I'm so picky about the videos I watch! (but only male/female. No offense, but I care little for lesbian porn. I can't seem to go along with it)

OWL


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

CallSignOWL said:


> That is one of the reasons I watch porn sometimes. I'd like to imagine what it would be like to to those things with a partner. But that is probably why I'm so picky about the videos I watch! (but only male/female. No offense, but I care little for lesbian porn. Lol. Why would I ever be offended that you have a different preference than me? We are all free creatures with free minds and unique tastes. It's part of what makes life fun. :wink:


----------



## OctoberSkye (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm also not really into lesbian porn. I would prefer watching two gay men or a man masturbating. I just really enjoy seeing men getting off; the expressions on their face and the noises they make turn me on just as much as anything else. Women don't do it for me.


----------



## CallSignOWL (Jan 11, 2010)

[


pinkrasputin said:


> CallSignOWL said:
> 
> 
> > Lol. Why would I ever be offended that you have a different preference than me? We are all free creatures with free minds and unique tastes. It's part of what makes life fun. :wink:
> ...


well, its a sensitive topic, and I dont want to come off as telling people they are wrong and I am right. "different strokes for different folks" am I right? 


yeah, hearing the guy turns me on too. But not the girl too much, mostly because they are either making the same high pitched "ooh ooh ooh" sound over and over and over again, or are going "fuck me, baby, yeah. I want that cock!" Its a huge turn off for me. I mute those parts 

OWL


----------



## CallSignOWL (Jan 11, 2010)

^ woah, weird quote thing going on up there.... :crazy:


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Dude, I know. I was about to applaud you at your fancy schmancy quote-within-a-quote ability. *Standing in awe*


----------



## CallSignOWL (Jan 11, 2010)

haha, I dont even know how that happened!!


----------



## Trauma (May 7, 2010)

kaycee said:


> I watch porn probably about once a week, sometimes more, sometimes less.
> 
> I agree that girl on girl is the best. It's more romantic and less focused on the guy's pleasure.


Is this because no matter who is being pleasured you can relate to it and imagine/fantasize about you being in their place or is it because you find lesbian porn sexually exciting?



pinkrasputin said:


> Then you are totally not googling correctly. You need search something like "(Insert Your Fetish Here) Kiss", and you'll find the kissing ones.


Pink's on the money, pin point what you like and search it.

Rule 34: If it exists, there is porn of it.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I think I woke up with a porn hangover.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> I think I woke up with a porn hangover.


I know that feeling. Been years since I watched enough porn to have that effect though.


----------



## Poketto Kunoichi (Sep 11, 2010)

Rule 34 is my fucking Bible. I'm only into anime and video game characters, so yeah. XD 

Anybody here like hentai over real people porn? Tentacle rape is absolutely amazing. I wish I had a personal tentacle monster in my closet.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

CallSignOWL said:


> yeah, hearing the guy turns me on too. But not the girl too much, mostly because they are either making the same high pitched "ooh ooh ooh" sound over and over and over again, or are going "fuck me, baby, yeah. I want that cock!" Its a huge turn off for me. I mute those parts


Yeah that is rather irritating lol, I don't imagine myself ever doing that with someone and I hope they don't expect me to either :crazy:



OctoberSkye said:


> I'm also not really into lesbian porn. I would prefer watching two gay men or a man masturbating. I just really enjoy seeing men getting off; the expressions on their face and the noises they make turn me on just as much as anything else. Women don't do it for me.


Oooohh Yeeeaaaahh! Finally, someone understands! :happy: :crazy:



Poketto Kunoichi said:


> Anybody here like hentai over real people porn? Tentacle rape is absolutely amazing. I wish I had a personal tentacle monster in my closet.


My hangover is from attempting to watch all of Bible Black in one sitting lol. The tentacle thing didn't bother me, it was the part with that apparatus where they filled the chick with water up her butt and in her mouth and made her swell like a pregnant woman to torture her (I don't see how this could possibly be pleasurable to experience _or_ watch *shivers thinking about those who get off on that*) I hope the second part doesn't have anything like that. At least the tentacles in this one were um...realistic (not sure _that's_ the right word). It's my first series, mostly because the theme/topic looked rather interesting as my first one, though I did see Koihime but since there's only 2 episodes I can't count that as a series. I have a few more to watch that have 3 or so maybe some with more. Bible Black was easy to find the whole series (yeah I don't think I could go out an buy something like that just yet...). I did watch one that was really violent and disturbing, again I don't get why some people get off on that, I don't think I could ever be desensitized by porn to the extent that I would enjoy that sort of thing honestly, and those who do worry me lol.


----------



## Filo (Aug 11, 2010)

> Tentacle rape is absolutely amazing. I wish I had a personal tentacle monster in my closet.


No tentacle monster - but would a monster tentacle do? :laughing:


----------

